# UEFA cup 30-02



## A_Skywalker (Sep 29, 2008)

CSKA Moscow v Slaven

30/09/2008 17:00 BST
  1.25 5.00 10.00 All Bets (24) 
St.Patricks v Hertha Berlin

30/09/2008 17:00 BST
  5.00 3.40 1.65 All Bets (25) 
Wisla Krakow v Tottenham

02/10/2008 14:40 BST
  3.40 3.25 2.00 All Bets (1) 
Rapid Bucuresti v Wolfsburg

02/10/2008 15:00 BST
  2.60 3.20 2.50 All Bets (1) 
Kaunas v Sampdoria

02/10/2008 17:00 BST
  4.00 3.40 1.80 All Bets (1) 
Spartak Moscow v Ostrava

02/10/2008 17:00 BST
  1.45 3.80 6.75 All Bets (1) 
Unirea Urziceni v Hamburger SV

02/10/2008 17:00 BST
  3.75 3.25 1.90 All Bets (1) 
Lech Poznan v Austria Wien

02/10/2008 17:15 BST
  1.90 3.25 3.75 All Bets (1) 
Schalke 04 v Apoel Nicosia

02/10/2008 17:15 BST
  1.15 6.50 13.00 All Bets (1) 
VfB Stuttgart v Cherno More Varna

02/10/2008 17:15 BST
  1.15 6.50 13.00 All Bets (1) 
Honka v Santander

02/10/2008 17:30 BST
  5.00 3.40 1.65 All Bets (1) 
Kalmar FF v Feyenoord

02/10/2008 17:30 BST
  2.50 3.20 2.60 All Bets (1) 
Levski Sofia v Zilina

02/10/2008 17:30 BST
  1.80 3.25 4.20 All Bets (1) 
Rosenborg v Brøndby IF

02/10/2008 17:45 BST
  1.85 3.40 3.75 All Bets (1) 
Galatasaray v Bellinzona

02/10/2008 18:00 BST
  1.20 6.00 10.00 All Bets (1) 
Metalist Kharkiv v Besiktas

02/10/2008 18:00 BST
  2.50 3.20 2.60 All Bets (1) 
Partizan Belgrad v Poli Timisoara

02/10/2008 18:00 BST
  1.50 3.75 6.00 All Bets (1) 
St.Etienne v Hapoel Tel Aviv

02/10/2008 18:00 BST
  1.50 3.75 6.00 All Bets (1) 
Dinamo Bucuresti v NEC Nijmegen

02/10/2008 18:15 BST
  1.75 3.25 4.50 All Bets (1) 
FC Vaslui v Slavia Prague

02/10/2008 18:30 BST
  2.10 3.20 3.20 All Bets (1) 
St.Liege v Everton

02/10/2008 18:40 BST
  2.40 3.20 2.70 All Bets (1) 
Heerenveen v Setubal

02/10/2008 19:00 BST
  1.80 3.25 4.20 All Bets (1) 
Twente v Rennes

02/10/2008 19:00 BST
  2.25 3.20 2.90 All Bets (1) 
Artmedia Petrzalka v Braga

02/10/2008 19:15 BST
  2.80 3.20 2.30 All Bets (1) 
FC Zurich v AC Milan

02/10/2008 19:15 BST
  4.60 3.60 1.65 All Bets (1) 
Sparta Prague v Din. Zagreb

02/10/2008 19:15 BST
  1.80 3.40 4.00 All Bets (1) 
Ajax v Borac C.

02/10/2008 19:30 BST
  1.142 6.50 15.00 All Bets (1) 
Salzburg v Sevilla

02/10/2008 19:30 BST
  4.00 3.40 1.80 All Bets (1) 
Club Bruges v Young Boys

02/10/2008 19:45 BST
  1.70 3.40 4.50 All Bets (1) 
FC Kbh. v FK Moskva

02/10/2008 19:45 BST
  2.00 3.25 3.40 All Bets (1) 
Manchester City v Omonia Nicosia

02/10/2008 19:45 BST
  1.15 6.50 13.00 All Bets (1) 
Motherwell v Nancy

02/10/2008 19:45 BST
  3.40 3.25 2.00 All Bets (1) 
Olympiakos v FC Nordsjælland

02/10/2008 19:45 BST
  1.181 6.00 12.00 All Bets (1) 
Udinese v Bor. Dortmund

02/10/2008 19:45 BST
  1.90 3.25 3.75 All Bets (1) 
Aston Villa v Litex Lovech

02/10/2008 20:00 BST
  1.15 6.50 13.00 All Bets (1) 
D.La Coruna v Brann

02/10/2008 20:00 BST
  1.333 4.50 8.00 All Bets (1) 
Paris SG v Kayserispor

02/10/2008 20:00 BST
  1.45 3.75 7.00 All Bets (1) 
Benfica v SSC Napoli

02/10/2008 20:15 BST
  1.90 3.25 3.75 All Bets (1) 
Valencia v Maritimo

02/10/2008 21:00 BST
  1.20 5.50 12.00 All Bets (1) 
Guimaraes v Portsmouth

02/10/2008 21:30 BST
  2.60 3.20 2.50 All Bets (1)


----------



## BettingIsNice (Oct 2, 2008)

*Rapid* v Wolfsburg
The romanian football is moving only forward. Before years I remember there was one or two good teams but now they have 2 teams in the Champions League and other capable of going in the groups of UEFA. My pick is Rapid to beat Wolfsburg. The romanian teams are very strong in home.


----------

